# Tortoise Scared?



## JonahQKline (Feb 22, 2012)

This is nothing really to debate, I just didn't really know what section to put it in, so I put it in here. 

Anyways, My little Juvenile Redfoot is scared of me, and not me in general, I tested it out with my wife and he does the same thing, we put our hands over him and he tucks his head straight into his shell, and we pick him up he look and poke his head out, and once we put him down, and he goes straight for his hide. If where anywhere to be seen when we put him down to eat, he will not eat and run into his hide...

May Anyone Know Why or Maybe What I Could To Fix This And Make Him Fell Comfortable?


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 22, 2012)

Its going to take time, just continue interacting with him and eventually he will understand that you are not there to hurt him and that you are the provider of food and then he will be more comfortable with you and your wife.


----------



## JonahQKline (Feb 22, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Its going to take time, just continue interacting with him and eventually he will understand that you are not there to hurt him and that you are the provider of food and then he will be more comfortable with you and your wife.



 Yeah...I've Had Him Since October...


----------



## wellington (Feb 22, 2012)

Some take a while. Also, don't forget, animals that they are prey to usually come over the top of them to snatch them up and eat them, kinda like you said you were doing with your hands, reaching over the top of him. Hmmm are you going to eat him,  is thinking. I'm kidding, I know you won't eat him, but of course it will take a while for him to know it. Give him time. Good luck


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 22, 2012)

I have seen some warm up very fast and others it took awhile. I think if they are handled when they are very young for sure helps, like when they are soaked, etc. When they see you as friend and not predator things should start improving. I have found that slow movements are of value when dealing with most tortoises.


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 22, 2012)

They'll adjust, just give them space


----------



## ascott (Feb 22, 2012)

> I have seen some warm up very fast and others it took awhile. I think if they are handled when they are very young for sure helps, like when they are soaked, etc. When they see you as friend and not predator things should start improving. _I have found that slow movements are of value when dealing with most tortoises._



DITTO !!!!!


----------

